
Show HN: Why i am building my own Crypto Scanner – TradePlan - shakks
https://medium.com/@shakks/tradeplan-crypto-scanner-582af822325a
======
shakks
Hi everyone. I am working on a crypto scanner for my personal use but then
plan to make it into a SaaS mobile app. I wanted to share and get feedback on
the idea of building Tradeplan.

I hope it helps you as much as it will help me.

~~~
KloudTrader
Looks interesting, congrats on shipping! Give us a try too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21410374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21410374)

Would love to talk, email's in description.

